# Delta Planer



## kwalmsley (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a Delta TP300 12 1/2" Planer. It is about 6 or 7 years old. It now does not feed properly. Even with new planer blades, the rollers do not seem to pull the wood through. Do I need new rollers? (the rollers do turn) Has anyone had a similiar problem and how did you fix it?
Keith


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you waxed the bed and cleaned the rollers?


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

check the roller belt it could be stretched so that it will spin when nothing is feeding threw but not tight enough to give it enough traction under a load.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have an earlier Delta planer that frequently develops feeding problems. I clean the drive rollers with paint thinner or varsol and put a new coat of Johnsons paste wax on the bed whenever this happens and the planer works like new again.

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

CharleyL said:


> I have an earlier Delta planer that frequently develops feeding problems. I clean the drive rollers with paint thinner or varsol and put a new coat of Johnsons paste wax on the bed whenever this happens and the planer works like new again.
> 
> Charley


I agree Charley. The rollers may have become hardened and slick and they are slipping on the lumber.

Like the old typewriter rollers, I clean with metho. (Methylated Spirits)...


----------



## kwalmsley (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! I have now cleaned the rollers with paint thinner and it works much better!


----------



## kwalmsley (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, James. I now have tried that and it is working much better.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

trying to keep sawdust out of all the little places it can get into is quite a job....The wax helps out alot as the dust does not stick as fast ....Glad Your planer is working again ,GOOD LUCK


----------



## bobswodshop (Aug 20, 2011)

I have the TP305 basically the same, but I use mineral spirits on the feed rollers and always wax the bed. Works fine for me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a TP305 and it has always been trouble free. I think a big part of the reason mine has stayed that way is the dust collection hood. When jointing or thicknessing I hook directly to a large dust collecter via a short hose. A friend has a TP300 and lets the dust go down his table and into a big bin and his machine needs to be cleaned on a regular basis.


----------



## bobswodshop (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't add that my 305 also was recently fitted with a dust hood that I dont know how I lived without. I hook it to my portable 1 1/2 hp dc and almost zero mess which we all know is time consuming to clean up. If any of you are like me, you know that time is money and the $20 was a good investment! That doesn't mean it won't need cleaning though, just less frequently. It's not hard to fashion up some sort of dust coolection/hood if you put your mind to it. Hope this helps. Thanks Mike for reminding me about the hood I forgot to mention in my post.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

kwalmsley said:


> I have a Delta TP300 12 1/2" Planer. It is about 6 or 7 years old. It now does not feed properly. Even with new planer blades, the rollers do not seem to pull the wood through. Do I need new rollers? (the rollers do turn) Has anyone had a similiar problem and how did you fix it?
> Keith


I don't have a Delta 12 1/2 inch but I had a Delta 15 inch and it had that problem a lot I finally got rid of it . I got a Delta 15 inch and the only time I have that problem is with Pine then I glean rollers and clean the bed the board slides on then add some dry lubricant .


----------

